# nearly new here



## Appena (Aug 23, 2010)

Had a different name but due to a relocation, had to change things!!

Been a long time visitor to P. lots of locals as friends as a consequence but would like to participate here.

speak soon x


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Appena said:


> Had a different name but due to a relocation, had to change things!!
> 
> Been a long time visitor to P. lots of locals as friends as a consequence but would like to participate here.
> 
> speak soon x



Hi Appena

A very warm welcome to the Forum.

Had a different name. I am newly divorced but i don't like the word divorced so i am SINGLE is that why you have a new name????

I would like to participate here, ok you can but you must have a sense of humour. Also don't pick on me if you don't like things that i find funny.

Peter


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Appena said:


> Had a different name but due to a relocation, had to change things!!
> 
> Been a long time visitor to P. lots of locals as friends as a consequence but would like to participate here.
> 
> speak soon x



You are very welcome.

Look forward to you joining in as often as possible


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Peter, Congratulations on your new status. Hope your sense of humour will stay with you though. How are your koi fish, are you still bringing them to Gois? When are you moving? Regards, Nelinha


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



nelinha said:


> Hi Peter, Congratulations on your new status. Hope your sense of humour will stay with you though. How are your koi fish, are you still bringing them to Gois? When are you moving? Regards, Nelinha


Hi Nelinha

Hope you are well, My sense of humour gets me into trouble at times but then that's me love or hate. I have had three quotes for moving my Koi but sadly at £1,500 plus vat on the lowest quote i have to leave them behind. We move out of our home tomorrow and go our separate ways. The new owner of the house seems happy with the pond and his new family. I am sad to be loosing my Koi My favourite being Stealth Why Stealth because he is black and is a stunning fish.

Below the house in Vale Boa are three rooms. I may go back to Tropicals and try Marine fish. My friend Richard is co/owner with a company in Orkney but he lives in Gois " Long story " Richard is a expert in Keeping marine species and now Orkney Lobster Hatchery releases are now over 100,000 juvenile lobsters annually, 

Marine fish have always been harder to keep than normal tropical but with Richards help i am sure that water conditions should not be a problem. So it may be the route of having a fish room below the house. Use of solar for water to heat the room instead of heaters in each tank.

So sadly Koi are the past and what i would like to breed is my favourite Ramirezi Cichlids. 

Peter

See the link below. 

welcome to Orkney Lobster Hatchery 

Aquahive Shellfish Hachery Systems Ltd


----------



## Appena (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi all!! Thanks and will post as often as I can. 

Peter, not a new name due divorce but my e-mail address changed so it was impossible.......... BUT Have a huge sense of humour so will not pick on you.

Would love to hear from you and would any info to help me settle in here. Have been here so many times but you know how it is.............?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Appena said:


> Hi all!! Thanks and will post as often as I can.
> 
> Peter, not a new name due divorce but my e-mail address changed so it was impossible.......... BUT Have a huge sense of humour so will not pick on you.
> 
> Would love to hear from you and would any info to help me settle in here. Have been here so many times but you know how it is.............?


Hi Appena

First of so others can be of help when and where required if you could mention where about you are, sometimes it helps when someone lives close by and they know the area.

Don't just have one email have a personal one for family and OH. Maybe have another two like nwpll at google dot com and maybe yahoo and hotmail. Any problem and your personal one is still ok and the problem one just do not use again.

If you don't like something just do not be quiet say what you feel and i am glad you have a sense of humour as at times it's needed.

Every Saturday morning from 10am till noon there is an English radio show. Check out the link below.

Good luck and see you around. 

Peter

Derek when is Vanesa back on the Radio??????


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Peter,
Iam going on holliday this friday, so I wont be presenting the good-morning-portugal-with-derek-and-dan-vida-nova-fm radio program for the next 2 shows. I did ask Dan if he would like Vanessa to co present with him, but I think he wants to do the shows on his own.

We will of course get Vanessa back on the programme soon as she is getting quite popular with quite afew people asking for her


----------



## Appena (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi there, thanks P for your welcome!! We have re-located to P but r looking for the right place for us. So many come here and then find the area is not right. We are lucky that we have portuguese people who let us know where its' the criteria we need. But it is helpful to hear a brit prospective????????? OK so onwards and upwards

Appena


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear Appena,
If you would like a free tour of the Silver coast, let me know. I would be delighted to show you around and give you any help you may need.
James


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Peter, aren't the cichlids from Lake Malawi originally? I seem to remember that they were most popular in RSA. I kept tropical fish for many years, both in old Lourenco Marques (now Maputo) and in Johannesburg. I even tried to make my own aquarium, sadly one day I found it burst and all the fish floating on the parquet floor!!!! My son is on to marine fish, he has a 6 foot aquarium but he specializes on corals and anemonae. Obviously he also has some fish but the corals.... they are beautiful. Must remember that the upkeep is quite expensive, if you need some info I can send you his email he won't mind parting with info. Will see if there is any info about m aquariums in Pt, then will send you some links. Have a magnificent week end, hope you sell the house I'm sure that any skouse worth his blood will want to buy it. Best regards, Nelinha


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



nelinha said:


> Hi Peter, aren't the cichlids from Lake Malawi originally? I seem to remember that they were most popular in RSA. I kept tropical fish for many years, both in old Lourenco Marques (now Maputo) and in Johannesburg. I even tried to make my own aquarium, sadly one day I found it burst and all the fish floating on the parquet floor!!!! My son is on to marine fish, he has a 6 foot aquarium but he specializes on corals and anemonae. Obviously he also has some fish but the corals.... they are beautiful. Must remember that the upkeep is quite expensive, if you need some info I can send you his email he won't mind parting with info. Will see if there is any info about m aquariums in Pt, then will send you some links. Have a magnificent week end, hope you sell the house I'm sure that any skouse worth his blood will want to buy it. Best regards, Nelinha


Hi Nelinha

Lake Malawi is famous for it's Mouth breeder Cichlids and are some of the nicest Cichlids to be found. The Mikrogeophagus Ramirezi " Rams " are found in Venezuela and Colombia. Wiki provides lots of information on Rams. There is a photo below and you can see why i like them so much.

When we moved house yesterday we sold the Koi for £200 not bad as i had them from 2/3in baby's. When i got them i put them is a four ft tank and started to raise the temp up to 80 Fahrenheit this made the fish grow much quicker and at over 6 inch's the temp was allowed to go back to the temp outside, at this point the fish went into the pond and at a little over twelve months after they where moved into the pond they where all over 12 inch's in size. 

More about the fish room if i make one in my house after my move.

Ram cichlid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Appena (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh bless you!! Really we are very au fait with this part of the world but we are always willing to learn anything that may be instructional. BUT will keep you in mind if we can't find out things for ourselves! Many thanks x


----------

